# directional boring



## Larry007

anyone know what a good foot price for 1" would be, 2' down. In ohio?


----------



## dayexco

good price for who? contractor or owner of project?

what are the variables of the project? how many feet, soil type, traffic situation, surface restoration requirements, etc etc.


----------



## denick

dayexco said:


> good price for who? contractor or owner of project?
> 
> what are the variables of the project? how many feet, soil type, traffic situation, surface restoration requirements, etc etc.


Exactly!


----------



## mdshunk

Larry, I see that you are an EC. Are you aware that there are boring tips and drill chuck adaptors for your Hole Hawg drill that you can go 2" up to 50' by adding the tips on sections of RMC? This basically uses equipment you already own. I've bored 25' of 1-1/4" with my kit. I forget what the name of the kit is, but I'll try to remember to look tomorrow at the shop. I looked briefly online, but couldn't come up with it. Something like "earth hog" sticks in my mind, but that's not it.


----------



## rino1494

I believe that directional boring is priced by the inch.


----------



## mdshunk

Larry... here's that kit if you're interested. It's on sale at the moment too. You'll pay for it on the first job, I assure you. 

http://www.borzit.com/


----------



## Barry M

Larry007 said:


> anyone know what a good foot price for 1" would be, 2' down. In ohio?



Larry

I was a superviser for a directional bore crew for 9 years in Fort Wayne, IN. With the increasing amout of bore crews these days I wouldn't pay more than $5 a foot. You could probably find someone to do it for less. If we got $5 a foot, that was good and made the boss happy. I would say a fair price for you to pay per foot would be around $4. That wouldn't include the price of the product your putting underground.


----------



## Byron

Hey Bro,
well I am a Directional Boring contractor in the metro Atlanta GA area. I get 5.25 as a sub contractor for ansco utility construction. That said, they are making and additional 60 percent on top of that so total price to the prime (ansco in this case) is around $10.00 per foot. A slightly lower price will work if you have a lot of work available, and longer shots. Otherwise, for me to start up my truck and bore I need to make 800 bucks per day to break even. Hope this helps, If you kneed any more info you can call me 678-464-4839. Have a good one


----------



## dayexco

directional boring contractors are like lawyers, 80% of them should be shot. do nothing but cause a massive amount of grief for everybody else for the convenience of themselves


----------



## piercekiltoff

I go straight down and don't even have to aim, and that starts at 35+ per foot.


----------



## JDavis21835

dayexco said:


> directional boring contractors are like lawyers, 80% of them should be shot. do nothing but cause a massive amount of grief for everybody else for the convenience of themselves


I take it someone else has seen a 4 inch gas line punched thru the cone on a sanitary manhole before :w00t:


----------



## CONCRETE MIKE

Call *Precision Directional Boring* in Valley City, ohio. They will give you a price.


----------



## wheeler

mdshunk said:


> Larry, I see that you are an EC. Are you aware that there are boring tips and drill chuck adaptors for your Hole Hawg drill that you can go 2" up to 50' by adding the tips on sections of RMC? This basically uses equipment you already own. I've bored 25' of 1-1/4" with my kit. I forget what the name of the kit is, but I'll try to remember to look tomorrow at the shop. I looked briefly online, but couldn't come up with it. Something like "earth hog" sticks in my mind, but that's not it.


didn't know that, thanks mdshunk! bobcat has an attachment for directional drilling as well and i don't know if you can rent these.


----------



## Royden

anyone home


----------



## Royden

I am looking for an HDD operator and could do locator as well.$25/hour.call Royden @ (206)853-1002


----------



## CanDoExcavating

JDavis21835 said:


> I take it someone else has seen a 4 inch gas line punched thru the cone on a sanitary manhole before :w00t:


a buddy of mine owns a couple boring rigs plus does plowing too. was watching them here in sioux falls a few weeks ago and some of them are pretty darn smart, these guys idled the machine down when they were getting close to a storm sewer and they could feel and hear it contact the sewer they had another guy listening at a drop inlet for the sound of the bit hittin the pipe.


----------



## We-Bore-It

dayexco said:


> directional boring contractors are like lawyers, 80% of them should be shot. do nothing but cause a massive amount of grief for everybody else for the convenience of themselves



Sounds more like you are speaking of inexperienced and ill equipped personnel who attempt to perform directional boring without proper training and experience. A quality directional boring crew will properly prep the site, conduct their work according to the MOP and then clean up and leave...once done you should be hard pressed to even tell that a directional boring rig, tank and crew was ever on site. Sorry you had such a bad experience with trenchless technology.


----------



## Sar-Con

Boring....:laughing:


----------



## Sar-Con

Good to see you can take a little ribbing!

Looks like this is one method that will become more and more popular as the techniques get fine tuned.


----------



## Bigmoney

yea it is amazing what people are able to do with geothermal work right now - maxi rigs with hammers and mud motors. Even the small machines can do allot. My personal favorite hdd rig is the Vermeer D36x50 series 2, it is like the cadillac of the hdd world.


----------



## Buffinator

rino1494 said:


> I believe that directional boring is priced by the inch.


Lot of variables for me. I price both by the inch and by how many times I have to probe the hole. Usually make pretty good money that way.


----------

